# Lenox and Irwin sold



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/powe...)&he=13afa061bec3a247992e74d7a075ced0d61b6a62


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

whatever company black and decker buys turns to chinese crap, they did it with porter cable brand...


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> whatever company black and decker buys turns to chinese crap, they did it with porter cable brand...


So true.. I did a lot of woodworking at one time. Porter Cable made the best routers, and top notch everything else. Now , they look and feel so cheap. I won't even consider them when looking at tools. 
I don't buy Irwin very often, but have some Lennox tools and hole saws.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a bunch of older porter cable tools, they are of good quality, looked at some of the newer junk and thats all it is..its getting harder to find quality stuff to buy even when you want to spend the money on them...


----------

